
Genome Jumper - ddtxra
https://genome-jumper.sib.swiss/
======
ddtxra
Genome Jumper The mobile game to discover your genes!

Genome Jumper invites you to explore the human genome and its variations on
your smartphone. From skin and eye color to food preference or disease
predisposition - countless features (phenotypes) can be influenced by small
changes (variants) in our DNA. Play the game to discover the effects of such
changes on your avatar...

How do I play? Run along the sequence of over 30 genes to collect unique
variants and watch your character change accordingly… often with surprising
results! The levels of increasing difficulty will require all your dexterity
to avoid dangerous falls into non-coding regions and to jump over secondary
structures, while collecting as many points as possible.

Download links for Android and iOS
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.sib.genomej...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.sib.genomejumperfinal)
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/genome-
jumper/id1358313036](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/genome-
jumper/id1358313036)

